# Problem with Road Rash game instalation



## ranuti (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi , i have problem with Road Rash game 
when i try to run the .exe file to play the game it is giving an error saying 
Could not find any CD-ROM drive.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Do you have the game CD inserted?

Can you see the contents of the CD in Windows Explorer?

If you have 2 CD/DVD drives, try the other one.

Are you using a virtual drive or a No-CD crack?


----------



## ranuti (Feb 13, 2008)

hi tks for the reply,
I have the game in my memory stick so i copied to the this pc, and this pc does not have a cd/dvd drive.


----------

